# D League news 8/24



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arena spawns a village*

The land surrounding the Broomfield Event Center will begin sprouting homes and shops shortly before the 6,000- seat venue opens to the public.

Wiens Real Estate Ventures, which is building the 215-acre Arista development, said it will start construction on the "Main Street" segment of the mixed-use development this fall.

Homebuilders Hibernia Holdings, Trammell Crow Residential and Sunburst Design/Design Logic will start construction on multifamily housing in the development at about the same time.

"There will be multiple projects coming out of the ground in October and November," said Tim Wiens, principal with Wiens Real Estate Ventures. 

Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam team president to participate in fundraiser*

Bakersfield, Calif., August 23, 2006 - Bakersfield Jam Team President and General Manager, Lara Mae Divina, will be participating in a dunk tank fundraiser, supporting the Bakersfield American Heart Association in its fight against heart disease and stroke. KGET-17 and Telemundo-11 will be hosting this event on Thursday and Friday, August 24th and 25th, from 5am to 7am and again from 5pm to 7pm, outside the KGET studios located at 2120 L Street in Bakersfield. All supporters are invited to come out and dunk for dollars to help save lives.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through our website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede update*

The Idaho Stampede announced today the release of their 2006-07 regular season schedule, and their first as a member of the NBA Development League.

There are many fan-friendly changes to this season's schedule compared to years past. There are a total of 24 home games spread out through 20 weeks, minimizing long home stands where multiple home games are played in a few days.

The regular season will be played on mostly weekend dates, starting with Opening Night on Friday, November 24 and ending on Saturday, April 14. Fourteen total home games will either fall on a Friday or Saturday evening, making it easier for fans with hectic weekday schedules to attend more games.

There are 12 teams in the D-League this season, each affiliated with one to three NBA teams, giving fans multiple chances to see future NBA stars at Qwest Arena in downtown Boise.

Midway through the season, All-Stars from the D-League will be showcased during the NBA All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas, NV on February 17-18. The D-League All-Star Game will be played on Saturday, February 17 at Jam Session Center Court immediately following practices for the East and West NBA All-Star Teams and will be televised by NBA TV. All-Star selections will be selected by a vote that includes fans, as well as D-League players and coaches. This will hopefully give many Stampede players the opportunity to show off their skills to a national audience, as well as give priceless national exposure to the Treasure Valley.

Fans interested in ticket information should call (208) 388-4667 or rush to www.idahostampede.com as team officials say that there are very few floor or mid-court court seats still available. Season tickets start as little as $175 per seat for all 24 home games.

The Stampede have convenient programs to assist season ticket holders with any games missed. Ticket holders can either donate tickets to the many organizations that request tickets throughout the season, or exchange their unused tickets at the Stampede office for future regular season games.

The 2006-07 season schedule follows; all home games are capitalized:

NOVEMBER Friday, November 24 COLORADO (OPENING NIGHT)

Saturday, November 25 COLORADO

Tuesday, November 28 ALBUQUERQUE

Thursday, November 30 @ Sioux Falls

DECEMBER

Friday, December 1 @ Sioux Falls

Sunday, December 3 @ Colorado

Tuesday, December 5 @ Dakota

Thursday, December 14 @ Anaheim

Friday, December 15 @ Los Angeles

Friday, December 22 ALBUQUERQUE

Saturday, December 23 ALBUQUERQUE

Wednesday, December 27 DAKOTA

Friday, December 29 @ Ft. Worth

Saturday, December 30 @ Austin

JANUARY

Thursday, January 4 @ Anaheim

Sunday, January 7 @ Los Angeles

Wednesday, January 10 BAKERSFIELD

Friday, January 12 BAKERSFIELD

Saturday, January 13 SIOUX FALLS

January 15-17 D-LEAGUE SHOWCASE

Friday, January 19 @ Bakersfield

Sunday, January 21 @ Bakersfield

Wednesday, January 24 FT. WORTH

Thursday, January 25 FT. WORTH

Wednesday, January 31 AUSTIN

FEBRUARY

Friday, February 2 LOS ANGELES

Saturday, February 3 LOS ANGELES

Tuesday, February 6 @ Tulsa

Friday, February 9 @ Tulsa

Sunday, February 11 @ Colorado

Thursday, February 15 @ Arkansas

Friday, February 16 @ Arkansas

Saturday, February 17 NBA D-LEAGUE ALL-STAR GAME

Thursday, February 22 TULSA

MARCH

Thursday, March 1 BAKERSFIELD

Saturday, March 3 ANAHEIM

Wednesday, March 7 @ Dakota

Sunday, March 11 @ Albuquerque

Wednesday, March 14 AUSTIN

Friday, March 16 ANAHEIM

Saturday, March 17 ANAHEIM

Saturday, March 24 @ Albuquerque

Sunday, March 25 @ Albuquerque

Friday, March 30 @ Los Angeles

APRIL

Sunday, April 1 @ Bakersfield

Tuesday, April 3 SIOUX FALLS

Friday, April 6 @ Colorado

Saturday, April 7 COLORADO

Friday, April 13 TULSA

Saturday, April 14 LOS ANGELES

STAMPEDE ANNOUNCE BRYAN GATES AS NEW HEAD COACH SUCCESSFUL COACH RETURNS HOME TO THE TREASURE VALLEY

The Idaho Stampede announced the hiring of Bryan Gates as the sixth Head Coach in franchise history today. Gates will be entering his seventh overall season with the Stampede, serving in various roles since the inception of the franchise and bolsters a resume that includes coaching in five professional basketball leagues. Gates' overall head coaching record is 131-68, a .668 winning percentage.

"I'm very excited to be back with the Stampede for the organization's transition to the NBA Development League," said Gates. "We are ready for the new challenges and excitement that comes with the NBA affiliation of the Sonics and Jazz."

Gates has fine tuned his coaching skills under former Stampede Head Coaches; Bobby Dye, Russ Bergman, Rory White and Larry Krystkowiak. During the 2005-06 season, Gates was an Assistant Coach in the NBA Development League with the Austin Toros, working under former NBA player and current Toros Head Coach Dennis Johnson.

"I hate losing him here in Austin," said Dennis Johnson, "but I think that he will be an excellent Head Coach. His qualities of communication with players, patience and knowledge of the game are going to stand out in crunch time."

Gates began his career with the Stampede as a coaching intern under Head Coach Bobby Dye during the first season of the organization in 1997. He left the team after the 1997-98 season to become the Assistant General Manager and Assistant Coach of the IBA's Rapid City Thrillers. He then returned to the Stampede as the Assistant Coach and Director of Player Personnel for the 1999-00 and 2000-01 seasons.

After completing his assistant coaching duties for the Stampede in 2000, Gates was named Head Coach of the USBL's Oklahoma Storm. He guided the Storm to one of the best expansion team seasons in league history, which included a playoff run that ended in the championship game. He then returned to the Stampede for the 2000-01 season as an Assistant Coach and helped guide the team to the best record in the CBA.

Gates returned to Oklahoma again in 2001, and led the team to the Southern Conference Championship with a 20-10 record. In his four seasons with the Storm, Gates won three division titles, made the final playoff series once, won USBL Coach of the Year in 2006 and is seventh in all-time wins in USBL history.

After finishing the 2002-03 season as an Assistant Coach with the Stampede, Gates was named Head Coach of the Carolinas Basketball League's Hickory Nutz. He led the Nutz to a perfect 23-0 record and the CBL Championship. He was also honored as league's Coach of the Year.

During the 2004-05 season, Gates spent his winter months with the Blue Stars in Beirut, Lebanon. He led the Blue Stars to a 21-6 record, finishing with three Final Fours in three international tournaments.

"Bringing Coach Gates on board this season is a huge success for us," said Steve Brandes, Stampede General Manager. "We feel his track record of winning and success on the court will add to the excitement of our transition to the NBA Development League. It's great to have a coach with such a strong tie to the Treasure Valley and who cares so deeply about the goodwill and involvement in our community."

Originally from Anchorage, Alaska, Coach Gates attended Boise State University from 1991-96. He currently resides in Boise.

***

JENNIFER HUTER NAMED DANCE TEAM DIRECTOR OF THE FARMERS & MERCHANTS STATE BANK STAMPEDE SPIRIT

Jennifer Huter begins her 5th season on the Farmers & Merchants State Bank Stampede Spirit Dance Team as the new Director for the 2006-07 season.

The Nampa native has extensive experience in dance and performing in front of large audiences. She attended Utah State University and was a member of the Aggiettes Dance Team from 2000-02. She has since been a member of the Stampede Spirit Dance Team and finished her nursing degree at Boise State University in 2005.

She is employed at St. Alphonsus Regional Medical Center in Boise, and her interests include running, scrap booking, photography and knitting.

The Farmers & Merchants State Bank Stampede Spirit Dance Team presented by Studio C, has been a part of the Stampede Basketball experience since the inaugural season in 1997. The Spirit Dancers appear at every home game and consistently showcase some of the most talented dancers in the Treasure Valley. In addition, the Spirit Dancers dedicate their time in the community, along with the Stampede front office staff, players and coaches.

***

STAMPEDE ANNOUNCE DANCE TEAM AUDITIONS STAMPEDE SPIRIT TRYOUTS SET FOR SEPTEMBER 9

The Idaho Stampede will conduct auditions for the 2006-07 Farmers & Merchants State Bank Stampede Spirit Dance Team presented by Studio C on Saturday, September 9 beginning at 9:30 a.m. at Studio C Academy of Dance located on 500 S. Fitness Place in Eagle.

Stampede Spirit dancers will participate in cheer and dance routines at all of the Stampede's 24 home games at Qwest Arena. The final team will consist of a dynamic group of dancers, able to provide an exciting, high-energy combination of entertainment and crowd encouraging presentations. The team will also participate in various community service events scheduled throughout the season.

Potential candidates must be high school graduates, at least 18 years of age and possess dance skills with the ability to communicate effectively. Candidates will be judged on their ability to grasp choreographed dance routines while maintaining a positive attitude, showmanship, and energy level.

Official registration is Saturday, September 9 from 8:30-9:30 a.m. at Studio C Academy of Dance located on 500 S. Fitness Place in Eagle. To pre-register, log on to idahostampede.com or call the Idaho Stampede office at (208) 388-4667 to obtain registration forms. Return the forms along with a $10 non-refundable fee to: Idaho Stampede Spirit Dance Auditions, 5516 S. Loughs Way, Boise, ID 83709 by Thursday, September 7. Candidates who choose to register on the day of auditions will be charged a $15 non-refundable fee.

***

STAMPEDE HELD ONE DAY FAN-TASTIC CLEARANCE SALE MERCHANDISE A BIG HIT AT QWEST ARENA

The Idaho Stampede professional basketball team was at Qwest Arena's Grove entrance to host a 'blow out clearance sale'. Hundreds of team merchandise items from seasons past were sold at clearance prices, as the franchise prepares for its first season in the NBA Development League as an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics.

The items on sale were all types of team merchandise, including actual game-worn jerseys, game shorts, shooting shirts, 2005 All-Star gear, and official leather game balls.

The sale was held in front of Qwest Arena's main entrance on The Grove, near the will-call window. The sale was popular with fans in the Treasure Valley and visitors from out-of-state as well. One family was in town from Detroit, MI and were huge basketball fans, deciding to purchase jerseys, basketballs, and more!

If you missed the sale day on The Grove, don't worry, there are additional items left. Grab your piece of Stampede history by calling (208) 388-4667 to schedule a time to come to the office.

***

STAMPEDE AT NAMPA COMMUNITY FUN NIGHT TEAM WAS A HIT AT FREE PUBLIC EVENT

The Idaho Stampede made their annual trek to the Nampa Community Fun Night and Kids Fair, hosted by the Nampa Civic Center. One of the biggest free events in the State of Idaho, thousands of families from all over the Valley came out to enjoy live music, clowns, puppet shows, pony rides and many inflatable toys. But a big hit with the kids was the basketball court, and the Stampede staff gave out prizes and information to everyone.

The buzz surrounding the Stampede's new affiliation with the Seattle SuperSonics and Utah Jazz has created a new sense of pride in the community. The Stampede are committed to enriching the lives of everyone in the Treasure Valley, and through the Idaho Stampede Community Foundation and events like this throughout the Valley, the franchise is doing its part.

"Nampa Community Fun Night was such a great time," said Stampede Account Executive Simon Keeling, "Fans really enjoyed having the hoops out to play some basketball and we were able to meet a lot of really great people in the Nampa Community."

The Stampede would like to say thank you to the Nampa Civic Center for hosting the event and having the franchise participate, and also thank the flocks of people that showed their support for the team at Fun Night.

***

STAMPEDE GAME DAY SUITES ON SALE NOW BEST GROUP OPTION FOR FLOOR SEATS WILL GO FAST

The Idaho Stampede announce that Game Day Suites for the 24 home games of their inaugural NBA Development League season are on sale now. Game Day Suites are located on the floor, and include 16 tickets with wait service for only $250. Space is limited as there are only four available per game. They are perfect for company outings, birthday parties and youth teams.

The buzz surrounding the Stampede's new affiliation with the Seattle SuperSonics and Utah Jazz has created a scarcity of floor seats for the season. All first row seats are sold out, and very few second row seats and corporate tables remain.

"The transition to the NBA D-League and our new affiliation with the Sonics and Jazz has sparked an increased interest by fans throughout the Treasure Valley," said Stampede Director of Sales and Marketing Vince Hordemann. "Fans that want to see the next big NBA star will have that opportunity as many first and second year players on NBA rosters will come through Qwest Arena this season."

Mid-court seats in the lower bowl are nearly sold out. Contact the Stampede office today at (208) 388-4667 to learn about alternative seating options that will meet your needs.

***

NEWS FROM THE GM

Stampede Fans,

We recently completed a random drawing to choose winners of the $500 Grand

Entertainment Suites from those season ticket holders who renewed before tickets went on sale to the general public. The Stampede would like to congratulate all twenty-four winners listed below:

Debbie and Mike Bideganeta
Paul Blomberg
Dean Buffington
John Ferguson
Craig Coash
Scott Compton
Tony Conner
Cal Emerson
Rod Higgins
Bob Hosac
Gregory Bied
Barbara Myrhe
Lyle Pearson
William F. Post
Rod Richardson
Jim Sexauer
Ed Strong
Tom Turner
Pat Van Kleek
Paul and Cynthia Waldon
Linda Yanke
Ramon Yorgason
Mike Huntington
T.J. Bissell

Congratulations and thank you for your continued support. GO Stampede!

Steve Brandes, General Manager

***

The Idaho Stampede will begin their ninth season-of-play on November 24 at Qwest Arena as a member of the NBA Development League, and as an affiliate to the Utah Jazz and Seattle Supersonics. Individuals and businesses interested in purchasing season tickets or to learn more about the upcoming season, may contact the Idaho Stampede office at 208-388-HOOP (4667) or visit www.idahostampede.com to "Witness the Future"!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Rage, 14ers Team with Health Providers*

Broomfield, Colo. - Broomfield Sports and Entertainment, LLC today announced a multi-year founding partnership agreement with Exempla Good Samaritan Medical Center, along with Front Range Orthopedics Center and Physiotherapy Associates. The partnership makes them the exclusive health care providers for the Rocky Mountain Rage hockey team (Central Hockey League) and the Colorado 14ers basketball team (NBA Development League), which is the farm team for the Denver Nuggets, Toronto Raptors and the New Jersey Nets.

Exempla Good Samaritan Medical Center (EGSMC), Physiotherapy Associates and Front Range Orthopedic will provide a doctor for home games, physicals for players, athletic trainers, rehabilitation services, imaging and surgery for team members.

"We're excited to be partnering with the Broomfield Event Center. It shows our commitment to this community and is a great example of how athletic training partners, physicians and a hospital can show their support for the teams and the Center," said David Hamm, CEO of Exempla Good Samaritan Medical Center.

"Our goal is to not only treat those injuries that inevitably occur and expedite return to sport and activity, but also to provide a sports medicine presence in the community that can assist with maximizing athletic performance while minimizing these common and sometimes preventable sports-related injuries," stated William P. Cooney, medical director and orthopedic surgeon at Front Range Orthopedic Center.

"We are delighted to be the official physical therapy and athletic training provider to the Broomfield Event Center. The Founding Partners common mission of excellence in orthopedic and sports medicine will bring an unparalleled level of care to these professional athletes as well as to the surrounding communities," said Chantal McDonald, P.T., M.S., O.C.S., Group Director for Physiotherapy Associates.

In addition to sporting events, the BEC will also host concerts, family events and trade shows. Staff members from the partnership organizations will be on hand at every event to provide information about the services available to the general consumer.

"We are very excited to have all three health providers on board with us," said Gary Hunter, Broomfield Sports and Entertainment President. "They are all very qualified groups and our athletes will benefit greatly from having premium care in such close proximity to the Broomfield Event Center.

Exempla Healthcare is a not-for-profit, community-based health care system that includes three Colorado hospitals: Exempla Good Samaritan Medical Center in Lafayette; Exempla Lutheran Medical Center, Wheat Ridge; Exempla Saint Joseph Hospital, Denver; and the Exempla Physician Network. Exempla Healthcare is dedicated to fostering healing and health for the people and communities it serves.

Season seats for the Rocky Mountain Rage and Colorado 14ers are available now by calling 303-460-8800. Visit www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com for more information on pricing and benefits.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce merchandise sale continues*

SIOUX FALLS, S.D. (August 23, 2006) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that limited merchandise remains from their recent sale, however, fans still have an opportunity to purchase some authentic items at an affordable price. The shooting shirts from this past season have been added to the sale and can be purchased for $20. Fans must stop by the team office at 2131 S. Minnesota Avenue in order to take advantage of the outrageously low prices. The remaining items for sale are the following:

Item Price

Shooting Shirt $20

Practice Jersey $10

Baby Outfit (Blue and Pink) $5

Mini-Basketball $5

Skyforce T-shirt/Sweater (Kids sizes only) $5

* * * * *

Season tickets are now on sale for the 2006-07 season. Call the office today at 332-0605 for more information.


----------

